# New Chausson Welcome 85



## motorman

We have just bought a new Welcome 85 and are very pleased with it. We do however have a number of questions.
1. What model of bike rack fits the back of the van on to the alread attached anchor points?
2. The cabling is already installed for the fitting of the exterior tv aerial, the cable seems to disappear into the wall between the kitchen and wardrobe but there is no indication as to the precise location on the roof.
3. I know this is stupid but what do you use the small plastic pockets in the habitation door for?
Any help will be useful, thank you.


----------



## ardfernbob

*Congratulations*

It's a great van but not without its peculiarities.

I hope someone answers your query about the cycle rack because I'm thinking about one as well but haven't got around to doing anything about it.

I got a status directional aerial fitted for when I picked it up and the cable drops down into the wardrobe then disappears along the kitchen cupboards to the TV locker.

The plastic pockets are fine for keeping empty beer and wine bottles in as a reminder to take them to the bin. Haven't found much other use for them so far apart for flip-flops.

Hope your electronic ignition on your oven works - mine does very irregularly.

As we're heading off to France at the end of next month, I started thinking about beam deflectors - then found that Halfords don't stock them. Cost me £38 for headlamp protectors with blackouts. Bit dearer than I was expecting.


----------



## geraldandannie

motorman said:


> We have just bought a new Welcome 85 and are very pleased with it.


Ooo - more '85-ers on here 



motorman said:


> 1. What model of bike rack fits the back of the van on to the alread attached anchor points?
> 2. The cabling is already installed for the fitting of the exterior tv aerial, the cable seems to disappear into the wall between the kitchen and wardrobe but there is no indication as to the precise location on the roof.
> 3. I know this is stupid but what do you use the small plastic pockets in the habitation door for?


1. If yours is like ours (is it an '07 model, or '08 - does it have the 'square' TV cabinet, or the slim one?), we had a Fiamma Carry bike (3 bike capacity) fitted to ours before we bought it.
2. Like 'Bob, we've got a directional status on ours. The pole comes in the top of the wardrobe, very close to the right hand wall, and near to the locker door. The amplifier is mounted high up on this side wall, towards the back of the locker. I'll try to take a photo tomorrow, if you like.
3. We use the pockets for holding folded-up shopping bags, ready for loading up with baguettes and cheese!

Good luck with the van. We love ours.

Gerald


----------



## kbheal

Hi 
We have had a Welcome 17 since last November and found when we went to the Lakes at new year and it snowed the plastic door pockets where good for storing all our gloves, just ready for snowballs !!!!

I have to say that we have been wondering the same ( your first two questions ) and as yet have not found the answers till now, thanks for asking them, don't know why I didn't think about it before   

Karen


----------



## motorman

ardfernbob
where did you get the headlamp protectors from


----------



## geraldandannie

Picture of Fiamma Bike Rack:

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd264/chausson-uk/PA070552.jpg

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

A better picture of the bike rack, and the location of the aerial mountings.

Gerald


----------



## ardfernbob

motorman said:


> ardfernbob
> where did you get the headlamp protectors from


I bought them from Formula4 [ http://www.formula4.co.uk/products/ProductList/Ducato-Mk3-06-on/SCF4VAN/GCFIDU3/PRvehicle.html ] £38.77 inc postage


----------



## motorman

Thanks for pictures has the cycle rack got a model number on it


----------



## Chausson

Hi
I have the very same bike rack for sale, I bought it for my welcome74 but have since purchased another type which lowers and makes getting the bikes on/off easier. It's the current model with the in built rubber shocks, I am asking £75 if interested give me a pm.

Ron


----------

